# 50 mm to 800 mm Fast all-Acrylic Super-Zoom Lens for Canon EF/EF-M, RF, Sony E-Mount and Fuji MF being beta-tested now!



## HarryFilm (Dec 1, 2020)

HEADLINE:

50 mm to 800 mm Fast all-Acrylic Super-Zoom Lens for Canon EF/EF-M, RF, Sony E-Mount and Fuji MF being beta-tested now!

YES! You heard that right!

An under-the-radar Canadian Company based in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada is now now beta-testing in the wild as of December 2020 its new 50 mm to 800 mm sports/wildlife/action super-zoom lens that specifically uses optical-grade all-Acrylic lens elements.

Breathing, Coma and Chromatic Aberrations are minimized by using a Fujinon-based Broadcast Television Servo Zoom Sports Lens Design from 1995 that has had its patents expire.

Using PREMIUM-QUALITY Japanese lens design and adapting it by using high refractive index all-Acrylic lens elements (1.523 vs fluorite glass 1.433) allows for more light gathering power at two-thirds the weight of glass lenses! An all-aluminum barrel body (8000 series aerospace-grade aluminum) allows for weather-sealed ruggedness in an attractive but stealthy lens design.

Polymer Shift (aka Glass Creep) has been almost fully eliminated to fluorite glass levels by using a proprietary heating/cooling process that keeps the crystalline structure of each Acrylic lens element stable for a computer-simulated 250 year+ calculated life-span. Photo-degradation via multi-band Ultraviolet and Infrared light exposure has ALSO been eliminated by using a proprietary set of coatings on the first and last lens elements.

The Top-10 Features:

1) FAAAAAST All-Acrylic coated and photo-stable L-IR/S-IR/UV-A/B/C-resistant lens elements with a 1.523 refractive index at f/4 to f/5.6

2) Zoom focal range from 50 mm to 800 mm

3) Cinema-grade Parfocal design keeping focus perfect throughout the zoom-range.

4) Cinema-quality slow zoom capability and NO clicking on the iris (i.e. Iris is de-clicked!)

5) Built-in 10 Stop ND filter

6) 2x extender compatible which turns the lens into 70 mm to 1600 mm for those super-long shots.

7) Works with Canon EF-to-RF lens adapter for R5/R6 series, Sony E-mount and Fuji MF lens mounts

8) Comes with coated all-Acrylic polarizing filter to ensure minimal reflections and lens flare.

9) Grippy and rugged weather-sealed barrels with large CINEMA-grade Iris ring and Focus rings and on-board user-settable rack-focus and zoom hard-stops so you perform and repeat perfect manual zooms and rack focus every time.

10) large-text self-illuminating f-stop and focal range markers for low-light level shooting.

AND WHAT IS THE PRICE???

ONLY $1899 USD ordered directly from the manufacturer!

(i.e. it's better than the Sigma 150 mm to 600 mm Sports Zoom having much more zoom capability at the same price)

PLUS this ENTIRE LENS is "Made In Canada" with premium quality control of all micro-machined Acrylic lens elements and the entire all-Aluminum barrel is precision-made and finished in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada in a laboratory-grade clean-room environment -- Lens assembly is FULLY-AUTOMATED with NO HUMANS touching any part of any lens until final interferometry-based QA testing and final packaging. NO lens will leave the factory unless specified to comprehensive cinema-grade quality assurance and testing! We aim to give you ultra High-end Japanese and German lens quality at very affordable price points.

We will announce specific ordering website URLs and availability dates second quarter 2021 (i.e. around May 2021!)

Shipping will be IMMEDIATE as we will be building up enough stock to allow for IMMEDIATE ORDER AND SHIPMENT without delay around the world! If Fedex/UPS/DHL/Post delivers Express to your part of the world, then you will get it fast!

OTHER ALL-ACRYLIC CINEMA-GRADE PRIME AND ZOOM LENSES with built-in ND filters are coming soon!


----

......Soooooo, what do ya say to all that kiddos!

I think that will SCARE Canon, Sigma, Fuji/Fujinon, Sony to no end when THAT lens comes out. I've been to the factory in Vancouver. That lens is Very Real and it works VERY VERY WELL ------ i've used Zeiss Master Primes and Leica Summilux-C lenses and have daily access to the Zeiss Otus series so I think I am more than qualified to make a comment on actual lens quality and perceived lens weight.

It's well balanced weight-wise and with me having almost daily use of this lens:

Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Sports Lens for Canon EF:









Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Sports Lens for Canon EF


Buy Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Sports Lens for Canon EF featuring EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format, Aperture Range: f/5 to f/22, Two FLD Elements, Three SLD Elements, Super Multi-Layer Coating, Hyper Sonic Motor AF System, OS Image Stabilization, Fixed, Rotating Tripod Collar, Rounded...




www.bhphotovideo.com





I am also qualified to state that I think this is a much better lens than the Sigma Sports Zoom. It definitely seems to look BRIGHTER which seems to imply it is actually a FASTER lens than the Sigma. Just by the Acrylic vs Glass refractive index alone, it should come out to have about 6% more light gathering power than the Sigma.

I have warned the manufacturer previously about the photo-degradation issue for Acrylic lenses vs Glass lenses but I have been assured the proprietary lens coatings and lens element micro-structures were computer simulated out to 250 years of daily 16 hours per day multi-band IR and UV light exposure. which means they won't turn Yellow or start the "Glass Creep" process which would create wavy-lines in an image. Super-hard Anti-scratch coatings are ALSO PRESENT which should negate issues with the softer surface of Acrylic lenses!

My ONLY WISH is that it have Hollywood Cinema-specific T-stop markers and a rocker-switch Servo motor so I can put it on my B4 mount Betacam-SX-style Broadcast News camcorders. The company is not focusing on the cinema market at this time but said they are creating hybrid lenses DESIGNED for modern hybrid DSLR/Mirrorless Stills/Video cameras at affordable price points and longer focal lengths.

They are focusing on long-focal range ZOOM AND PRIME LENSES for now! Their next lens is an FF and MF sensor-specific 14 mm super-wide to 55 mm zoom at f/2.8 throughout which ALSO will have a built-in 10 stop ND filter for $1599 USD!

They ALSO let me test me a prototype of a 1200 mm Telephoto at f/4 that will be a heck of a lot cheaper and faster than this one:









Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM Lens


Buy Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM Lens featuring EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format, Aperture Range: f/5.6 to f/32, Two Fluorite Elements, One Super UD Element and One UD Element, Super Spectra Coating, Ring-Type Ultrasonic Motor AF System, Optical Image Stabilizer, Weather-Sealed Construction...




www.bhphotovideo.com





It will POSSIBLY be set at $5999 USD direct from the factory!

I actually DO THINK that Canon might want quake in their boots more than just a tiny bit, as I have been quite assured there will be enough inventory available for immediate shipping on ALL these lenses! Sooooooo, it looks like FAAAAAST WELL-COATED ACRYLIC LENS ELEMENTS are the WAY OF THE FUTURE for DSLR/Mirrorless camera!

V


----------



## zim (Dec 1, 2020)

Love your posts HF, don't really care if they are true or not, thank you for being so entertaining in a year where it's much needed!


----------



## HarryFilm (Dec 1, 2020)

zim said:


> Love your posts HF, don't really care if they are true or not, thank you for being so entertaining in a year where it's much needed!




---

They are all true as I have daily access to one of the owners of a Billion Dollar aerospace company that I do computer consulting work for. That sort of access lets me see companies and the products THEY are investing in which means I get to play with some VERY NICE TOYS which include a 1200 mm all-Acrylic f/4 Prime Lens and a 2x extender on it for 2400 mm worth of Eagle Nest watching lens power!

Hey! I'm a guy that's ALSO playing with a 50.3 Megapixel Stills and DCI 8K 120 fps video using a 65mm MF sensor combined stills/video camera right now! AND...I'm playing with a super-easy-to-use in-office 750mm by 750mm by 750mm 3D-XYZ printing volume titanium metal powder 3D printer that the SAME big-boy media company is coming out with!

You will soon enough get to SEE what's coming out soon from some VERY MAJOR BIG BOY MEDIA COMPANIES! I wonder if I should ALSO mention that 575 TeraFLOP Combined CPU/GPU/DSP/Array Processor Super-Chip that's being introduced in a cubic foot-sized box (30cm by 30cm by 30cm) with A PETABYTE OF 3D-Stacked Non-Volatile RAM Storage at a ridiculously cheap price less than $5000 USD!

There is a LOT of new gear coming out in 2021/2022 and I am part of that process! I'm just getting the EARLY NEWS out there so hang-on and get ready to PARTAAAAAY!

V


----------



## Joules (Dec 1, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> YES! You heard that right!


Folks, don't forget: You heard it here first!


----------



## HarryFilm (Dec 1, 2020)

Joules said:


> Folks, don't forget: You heard it here first!



Darn! I forgot to add that this time.....

ANYWAYS.....

YES! You DID hear it here FIRST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Party On Dudes!

V


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 1, 2020)

Doesn’t the Fujinon lens elements change shape from the original design if the refractive index changes?


----------



## HarryFilm (Dec 1, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Doesn’t the Fujinon lens elements change shape from the original design if the refractive index changes?



As far as I know NO! While I am not privy to the internal workings of the specific Fujinon lens design mentioned, I do PERSONALLY have plenty of 19x Zoom Fujinon 2/3rds inch B4 lenses to play with (I remember paying $35,000 for these!) and as far as I can see, the lens elements are merely moving back and forth inside the barrel to keep the focus correct. In newer lenses, I understand there are Peizo-electric FLOATING lens elements which keeps things focused and true BUT in 1995 they didn't have that technology. The under-the-radar company used the 1995 design for patent reasons and for simplicity-sake since peizo-electric floating lens elements are VERY DIFFICULT to manufacture!

I can definitely tell you that Fujinon makes ABSOLUTELY SUPERB Servo Zoom lenses which is why their 1995 lens design was chosen as the source template!

The parent company has FOUR of each of these three!









Fujinon 14.5-45mm T2.0 Premier PL Zoom Lens


Buy Fujinon 14.5-45mm T2.0 Premier PL Zoom Lens featuring 14.5-45mm Focal Length, Fast T2.0 Maximum Aperture, For Super 35mm Format Cameras, From the Premier PL Lens Family, 136mm Front Barrel Diameter, 280° Focus Barrel Rotation, Ultra-Wide to Normal Range Zoom. Review Fujinon Premier HK




www.bhphotovideo.com





and









Fujinon 75-400mm T2.8-3.8 Premier PL Zoom Lens


Buy Fujinon 75-400mm T2.8-3.8 Premier PL Zoom Lens featuring 75-400mm Focal Length, Fast T2.8 Max Aperture at 75-270mm, T3.8 Max Aperture at 400mm, For Super 35mm Format Cameras, From the Premier PL Lens Family, 136mm Front Barrel Diameter, 280° Focus Barrel Rotation, Telephoto to Super...




www.bhphotovideo.com





and









Fujinon 18-85mm T2.0 Premier PL Zoom Lens


Buy Fujinon 18-85mm T2.0 Premier PL Zoom Lens featuring 18-85mm Focal Length, Fast T2.0 Maximum Aperture, For Super 35mm Format Cameras, From the Premier PL Lens Family, 136mm Front Barrel Diameter, 280° Focus Barrel Rotation, Ultra-Wide to Telephoto Range Zoom. Review Fujinon Premier HK




www.bhphotovideo.com





I can tell you that I would have utterly cringed at the purchase order invoice for those!

To show you just how complex a modern lens is, here is a lens cut in half:









Zoom lens cut in half and opened up to show the inside with the optical and mechanical construction visible. Cologne, Germany Stock Photo - Alamy


Download this stock image: Zoom lens cut in half and opened up to show the inside with the optical and mechanical construction visible. Cologne, Germany - E7HCY2 from Alamy's library of millions of high resolution stock photos, illustrations and vectors.




www.alamy.com





The under-the-radar lens company went for an older design for simplicity sake AND to allow for a FASTER LENS that uses a lesser number of elements that have a higher refractive index for MORE light gathering power at a lighter weight. These new lenses are NOT DESIGNED to compete against a $96,000 USD Cinema Servo Zoom lens but rather offer a high quality FAST lens for DSLR/Mirrorless cameras that is quite a bit lighter and cheaper than the Canon L-series lenses. Anti-scratch Ceramic-glass coated Acrylic Lenses are the way of the future and I LIKE THE WAY this company is looking in terms of its great prosumer pricing and high-bang-for-the-buck manufacture!

If you want TRULY PREMIUM BEST-OF-THE-BEST CINEMA PRIME LENSES then I do suggest these Leitz/Leica Summilux-C series:









Leitz Cine 135mm T1.4 Summilux-C Lens (PL Mount, Marked in Feet)


Buy Leitz Cine 135mm T1.4 Summilux-C Lens (PL Mount, Marked in Feet) featuring Covers Super 35mm (33mm Image Circle), Titanium PL Mount, T1.4 to T16 Aperture Range, Geared Focus and Iris Control Rings, 15-Blade Iris, Internal Cam Focus Design, Shares Gear Position Across Lens Set, 300° Focus...




www.bhphotovideo.com





They will run you about $260,000 US for the set BUT I do like using them myself (we have these too!) and if I had the money would have NO PROBLEM paying that sort of nose-bleed pricing to own them on a personal basis!


V

V


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> HEADLINE:
> 
> 50 mm to 800 mm Fast all-Acrylic Super-Zoom Lens for Canon EF/EF-M, RF, Sony E-Mount and Fuji MF being beta-tested now!


Harry, what is the f-number range of lens?


----------



## zim (Dec 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Harry, what is the f-number range of lens?


It's Apple, they just use a very well designed pin


----------



## HarryFilm (Dec 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Harry, what is the f-number range of lens?



The 50 mm to 800 mm Sports/Action/Wildlife all-Acrylic lens zoom is at f/4 to f/5.6 --- That is a very good number but I do say that number seems conservative as I personally thought it looked BRIGHTER than the Sigma 150 mm to 600 mm Sports Zoom I had with me for the comparison. My Zeiss Otus 135 PRIME still looks better (i.e. sharper) but of course that is REALLY expensive lens ($5500 at the time we bought it!) compared to the $1899 USD this one will go for!

V


----------



## HarryFilm (Dec 1, 2020)

zim said:


> It's Apple, they just use a very well designed pin



The lenses are NOT Apple --- The MF Camera and the 3D printers are Apple but NOT THESE acrylic lenses!

I understand that Apple is using a European Partner for its prime and zoom lenses, probably my guess is that it will be Leica which for still cameras has its lower end lenses usually made in Portugal. That makes financial sense to me since Apple wants full control of ODM/OEM but does NOT want to pay the Zeiss premium that 3rd parties do when they go with the "Made in Germany" Zeiss premium stills/cinema prime and zoom lenses!

These new all-acrylic lenses are designed, made and assembled entirely in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada on a fully-automated precision lens element and barrel machining, polishing and manufacturing line that has humans touching the lenses ONLY at the last step of QA and final packaging! I understand that are doing a very large initial production run to build up lots of stock for IMMEDIATE SALES AND SHIPPING --- You won't have to wait to get these lenses!

V


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 14, 2020)

Sham-WOW!

But wait, there’s more!


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 29, 2020)

5) Built-in 10 Stop ND filter 
This will be really useful.
Does this mean it will be a 50-800mm F128?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Dec 30, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Sham-WOW!
> 
> But wait, there’s more!



Lol... after the first couple sentences I started reading it in Billy Mays voice (oxy-clean). Not exactly Vince Offer... but similar.


----------



## swkitt (Jan 11, 2021)

Sounds interesting but I don't see any mention of Autofocus... ???


----------



## Blue Zurich (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm hearing a lot of talk about acrylics They have very, very, tremendous optics, believe me.

Some of the best photographers, great people, very, very, great American people love acrylics. They’re so great. They’re great, and they’re apparently great acrylics. Very, very, great acrylics. Tremendous, tremendous acrylics.

And there are very, very, wonderful photographers who have given fantastic answers to this question, great answers, the best answers.


----------



## becceric (Mar 25, 2022)

Blue Zurich said:


> I'm hearing a lot of talk about acrylics They have very, very, tremendous optics, believe me.
> 
> Some of the best photographers, great people, very, very, great American people love acrylics. They’re so great. They’re great, and they’re apparently great acrylics. Very, very, great acrylics. Tremendous, tremendous acrylics.
> 
> And there are very, very, wonderful photographers who have given fantastic answers to this question, great answers, the best answers.


Thank you, Blue Zurich. My wife is still laughing.


----------



## mpwolken (May 16, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> If they're trying to keep this under-the-radar as you keep repeating, you've probably sunk their first-mover advantage by blabbing about it in a widely-read public forum. I also can't believe they let such a loudmouth near their R&D without signing a non-disclosure form. So now it's a couple years later. Where are the fantastic products?


You must have missed it... "We will announce specific ordering website URLs and availability dates second quarter 2021 (i.e. around May 2021!)" - LOL


----------

